# Two Bikes or One



## Jim77 (22 Jun 2008)

I have a Cannondale BadBoy 700. Which is basically a mountain bike frame with 700 road wheels and slicks. I use this on the road and on cycle paths / towpaths. 

I am looking to try my hand at mountain biking once i have built my stamina up a bit more and was wondering what to do.

(1) Should I just got out and buy a mountain bike. OR

(2) Should I buy some front suspension forks (with a lockout for when i ride on the road) and a set of mountain bike wheels and tyres? So i can swap them around. (How easy is this on the rear wheel btw.)

I obv don't want to trash my bike and am worried about the ground clearance etc on my Cannondale Bad Boy. Any ideas, points of view appreciated.

Cheers.
James


----------



## yenrod (22 Jun 2008)

I'd buy a roady bike and make the Cannondale into an MTB again !


----------



## Jim77 (22 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> I'd buy a roady bike and make the Cannondale into an MTB again !





That's interesting I hadn't thought of it that way. Why that way around ? Also what would you add to the Cannondale to make it into a MTB? What components would you recommend? It has quite nice components so I wouldn't want to reduce the overall quality of the bike by adding crap forks or anything.


----------



## yenrod (22 Jun 2008)

Jim77 said:


> That's interesting I hadn't thought of it that way. Why that way around ? Also what would you add to the Cannondale to make it into a MTB? What components would you recommend? It has quite nice components so I wouldn't want to reduce the overall quality of the bike by adding crap forks or anything.



Pair of MTB wheels - why put/apply sus.forks to it :?: they weigh 3lbs ! 

Suspension forks are overated.

Fit a pair of *fat* tyres instead !


----------



## RedBike (22 Jun 2008)

I don't think the 'fat MTB' tyres will fit! 
You can buy a set of cyclo-cross tyres and use the badboy as it is for a few light off-road excurtions; but you'll be wanting to avoid anything too rocky! 

There's not realy that many 29" MTB forks available. I think the Rebas are just about the best. But be warned, f the geometry of the bad boy hasn't been 'corrected' to take suspension forks (and I don't think it has) then it will ride something terrible with them. 

All in all I would Keep the bad-boy as it is and get a MTB.


----------



## simonali (22 Jun 2008)

You _can_ put MTB wheels on the Bad Boy, as it is disc equipped. Just buy some disc ready 26" wheels and when you're shopping for the tyres take the bike wth you and get the shop to try them on the bike to see what'll fit before you buy. Even if you have to go narrow you can get some decent 26x1.9 off road tyres that should fit. Your C'dale dealer might even know what'll go and what won't.


----------



## Kirstie (23 Jun 2008)

Buy a mountain bike. Anything else is a compromise. And compromises are rubbish.


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

Sell the bad boy and replace with a MTB and a Roadie. Or just keep the Cannondale for winter commuting and then of course you need a fixie as well.


----------



## Jim77 (24 Jun 2008)

domtyler said:


> Sell the bad boy and replace with a MTB and a Roadie. Or just keep the Cannondale for winter commuting and then of course you need a fixie as well.



LOL I am not into Roadies. I really like the way the Badboy rides so I will be keeping it. I think I might just have to do some hiring of MTBs and see which ones I like.


----------



## Jim77 (24 Jun 2008)

If I was going to go down the MTB route which of the following would you recommend?

- Scott Aspect FX 25
- - Orbea Alu Comp


My LBS is: 

You can check out the specs on there. Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Jon (25 Jun 2008)

Jim77 said:


> If I was going to go down the MTB route which of the following would you recommend?
> 
> - Scott Aspect FX 25
> - - Orbea Alu Comp
> ...



You definitely want full sus? And your budget is £1k?


----------



## Jim77 (26 Jun 2008)

I definitely want full suspension. And my budget is the cheapest decent full suspension bike i can find (without going to halfords)...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2008)

Much as I dislike them, Evans has the Trek Top Fuel 7 reduced to £999 - a whole lot of FS for that price. I have ridden and been very pleasantly surprised by Treks. For even cheaper you can get the Specialized FSR XC Comp for around £800. Perfectly serviceable. Mind you these are both cross-country bikes - not so great if you are planning to do huge drop-offs and crazy riding...


----------

